# Pregnancy test.



## abi2 (Jan 27, 2009)

I know i shouldnt be bothering you but i want to keep my mind at rest a little, am on two weeks wait and i absolutely feel nothing, am just as normal. I did a urine test two days ago an it was negative, although i saw a very very faint line later in full light, am i getting paranoid, could i be pregnant already, pls say something to. Thanks

My test day is tomorrow morning.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Abi,

You shouldn't go back and look at tests as you can get something called evaporation lines (as the test dries out faint lines can appear giving a false reading). Try to keep busy and not dwell on things ( I know its not easy though   )

I'm assuming you've tested already this morning   Hope thngs had changed for you  

Maz x


----------



## abi2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello thanks for your kindness. I took urine test at the clinic and it showed negative, but had my blood taken, i gave up and was looking forward to the future, but i got this call from the clinic again that i have a level of 9 which to them is faint and that i should have a repeat in two days, i didnt want to cos am exhausted, but the nurse insist...i must come, what does this mean, do i still have HOPE!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Abi,

So sorry to hear they want to test again  If I'm honest then it doesn't look good  Levels of 9 are only just above BFN levels of <5 I know that my clinic use levels of >50 as their marker for a BFP. Anything below that they class as biochemical and get you to test again after 1 week. They are normally very straight with us though and tell us that the chance of a good outcome is very very rare. Really sorry but I don't want you to get your hopes up hun only to be dashed agian 

Take care of yourself 
Maz x


----------



## abi2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks so much, i feel much better now, no more hopes, thou painful truth but it saves my emotions for once, God bless you richly.Amen


----------

